# invert radio controls



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Here's another interface gripe. When playing music, podcasts etc, Why are the controls on the right side and the logos on the left. I find the controls a little awkward to reach and wish they just swapped them. Put the controls closer to the driver and the logos farther away. Who's with me??


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

this is one of the few good gripes that I've seen, maybe this idea can make it up the food chain


----------

